# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation > [Dbutant] Workflow en MVC4

## Mask-vision

il est possible d'utiliser WF en MVC4 pour crer un gnrateur graphique ? 
s'il y a qlqs tutorial a va etre gnial  ::ccool::

----------

